# Segmented Pens



## Robert111 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm a new pen turner--started about 6 months ago. I saw some pictures of segmented pens and gave it a shot. Here's some of the results:


----------



## el_d (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice segmenting.....

Interesting patterns.....


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 23, 2011)

Great job. You are already a pro. Congratulations and welcome from northern Ohio.


----------



## moke (Nov 23, 2011)

Very well done, good job.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 23, 2011)

Yup you got it.  I like segmented pens


----------



## broitblat (Nov 23, 2011)

Nicely done.  They are all beautiful, but I especially like the black one.

  -Barry


----------



## kenspens (Nov 23, 2011)

nice job love the design 
wait till you have been turning for a couple of years i went back and looked at my early work and  thought wow i have learned alot( thanks to this site) and alot of trial and errors!! wishing you great success  from another nyer
sincerely 
ken brown 
kenspens


----------



## alphageek (Nov 23, 2011)

Man, that's just not fair!  Didn't anyone tell you that you cant post pens that nice until you have been doing it AT LEAST a year!!!

Seriously, very nice job on the segmenting and on the pens!


----------



## 76winger (Nov 23, 2011)

Great looking bunch of segmented gems. Kudos!


----------



## JimB (Nov 23, 2011)

Great job on those.


----------



## watchman7 (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like you have it pretty well figured out. Nice job on all those pens.


----------



## Stevej72 (Nov 23, 2011)

Very nice looking pens!


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Fantastic work, I love the change in angle on some of these!


----------



## kruzzer (Nov 23, 2011)

wow great job on the pens... that's sure is a lot of "cut and paste"


----------



## Alzey (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome looking pens.


----------



## oops99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Great job, just wait until you get good at it.


Tom/oops99


----------



## MSGMP (Nov 23, 2011)

Nicely done


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome work, they are beautiful.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice patterns, really like that you've done 'different patterns' and not the same-same everytime.


Have you done any segmenting with metals yet?(aluminum, brass, etc..)




Scott (6 months....wow) B


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 24, 2011)

Those are really beautiful...making me wanna stop posting mine:tongue:..nah, giving me hope I can get that good in the future...but won't plan on 6 months though:biggrin:..very nice


----------



## ve3bax (Nov 24, 2011)

These look great! a nice balance of segmenting, but at the same time, not visually distracting.  They are certainly eye catching! the second one is probably my favorite of the lot, hard to choose a fave though!

--Dave


----------

